# You will never be able to guess this Primary!



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

OK here is a very unusual Primary. Guess what this is:







Robert


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 11, 2006)

I know what it is:rollhappy: 

Jon
________
TOYOTA C ENGINE HISTORY


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

Bet you don't... That is if you don't have the plant...

Robert


----------



## lienluu (Oct 11, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I know what it is:rollhappy:
> 
> Jon




You cheated (i did too)...so i can't guess.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 11, 2006)

Does it have anything to do with Tuesday?

Jon
________
Thc


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Does it have anything to do with Tuesday?
> 
> Jon



Do you mean last Tuesday or a Tuesday in February?

Robert


----------



## Marco (Oct 11, 2006)

ok i cheated too....oh well....


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

Jon, Lien and Marco, if you think you know what it is, but you don't want to give it away you can IM me.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

Jon guessed it right!:clap: :clap: :clap: 

but some of you guessed it as Phrag. vittatum x schlimii....I wonder why?oke:

Keep guessing if that is what you think it is.

Robert


----------



## Marco (Oct 11, 2006)

ahhhh....dirty dirty...lol..i guess it isnt that lol


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

Ha....I tricked you guys.....But Jon was smart enough that he was able to figure it out.....

Robert


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeha...Robert and I are in cahoots...I need to bring Paphreek on board too. :wink:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 11, 2006)

Never underestimate my cheating capabilities lol oke:

Jon
________
VAPORIZER REVIEW


----------



## silence882 (Oct 11, 2006)

schlimii x sargentianum?

(...he guesses WITHOUT 'quote'ing Robert's first post to find the file name of the picture!)

--Stephen


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

silence882 said:


> schlimii x sargentianum?
> 
> (...he guesses WITHOUT 'quote'ing Robert's first post to find the file name of the picture!)
> 
> --Stephen



close.......but not exactly.....

Robert


----------



## silence882 (Oct 11, 2006)

hrm, close... fischeri x sargentianum?

--Stephen


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 11, 2006)

silence882 said:


> hrm, close... fischeri x sargentianum?
> 
> --Stephen




Almost........keep guessing


Robert


----------



## bench72 (Oct 11, 2006)

fischeri x vittatum ??

love the pouch shape...


----------



## John M (Oct 11, 2006)

fischeri x lindleyanum?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, it must be fischeri. Is the other the one no one seems to be sure of as a species yet???


----------



## Kyle (Oct 12, 2006)

I hope its fisherii by lindlyanum, I have a flask of those ready to come out.

Kyle


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 12, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, it must be fischeri. Is the other the one no one seems to be sure of as a species yet???



Yep, you are right....


Robert


----------



## silence882 (Oct 12, 2006)

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn no fair!

spectacular cross though! The form is stunning. Have multiple ones bloomed yet?

--Stephen

(note: edited because the original message made me sound like an idiot)


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, a bunch of them have bloomed. The first one that bloomed was kind of disapointing, but the ones that have bloomed after that have all been pretty similar (like the photo). I agree it is a nice cross. I like the yellow color on the inside of the pouch and the spotting pattern.

I named it Phrag. Mardi Gras...that explains Jon's remark:



Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Does it have anything to do with Tuesday?
> 
> Jon



"Mardi Gras" is "Fat Tuesday" in french....and I wanted to name it with something related to Brazil....as carnival is famous in Rio De Janiero I named it Mardi Gras.

For those of you who have not guessed it yet; the parents are Phrag. brasiliense x Phrag. fischeri; so actually Phrag. vittatum x Phrag. schlimii were the "old" names of these species at one point of time. For more about Phrag. brasiliense see my other thread.

Robert


----------

